# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Прошлое

## Irina

С возрастом на многие вещи и поступки смотришь по-другому. Осознаешь ошибки молодости и хочется начать жизнь заново с "чистого листа". Но прошлого не изменить, поэтому люди иногда его скрывают или искажают.
Часто ли Вы задумываетесь о последствиях своих поступков в прошлом? Скрываете, недоговариваете, искажаете, приукрашиваете своё прошлое?

----------


## Katrina Eclair

я несовсем, но часто вспоминаю то, что со мной происходило..и даже сегодня...я сделала несколько вещей..о некоторых я теперь жалею и очень боюсь..а невоорые так....мелочи....
прошлое оч влияет на настоящее..это мой мнение!!!

----------


## vova230

На будущее влияет настоящее, а прошлое оно и остается прошлым. Пожалуй только на ошибках прошлого стоит учиться. И то лучше на чужих ошибках.

----------


## Alex

> Пожалуй только на ошибках прошлого стоит учиться. И то лучше на чужих ошибках.


К сожалению еще много граблей, на которые не ступала нога человека

----------


## Irina

Наверное у каждого есть свои скелеты в шкафу - я не исключение. Изменить некоторые вещи хотелось бы, но... Предавать гласности эти поступки не хочется, изменить - невозможно. Я предпочитаю о прошлом молчать.

----------


## vova230

Это только так кажется. На самом деле почти все ситуации уже случались в прошлом с кем-то. Просто часты мы считаем, что эта ситуация уникальна и могла случиться только со мной и только в наше время. Но это не так.

----------


## Irina

> Это только так кажется. На самом деле почти все ситуации уже случались в прошлом с кем-то. Просто часты мы считаем, что эта ситуация уникальна и могла случиться только со мной и только в наше время. Но это не так.


Так и есть, но об этом трудно задумываться в 13-17 лет, отсюда ошибки о которых потом жалеешь. Я например очень часто от своей мамы слышала фразу - я же тебе говорила....

----------


## Irina

А вот ещё один аспект  - кто из нас не приукрашивал прошлое при знакомстве которое ни к чему не обязывает (люди с которыми ты видишься в первый и последний раз - попутчики например или парни, девушки в клубе и т.д.)?

----------


## Banderlogen

И все-таки прошлое не статично. 
Оно изменяется. Заглянуть хоть в учебники истории разных лет и авторов.

----------


## Irina

> И все-таки прошлое не статично.
> Оно изменяется. Заглянуть хоть в учебники истории разных лет и авторов


Насчет истории понятно - большое видится на расстоянии. А как изменить или смотреть по другому на своё прошлое  - вот в чём вопрос?

----------


## Banderlogen

> А как изменить или смотреть по другому на своё прошлое  - вот в чём вопрос?


Забыть и вспомнить чуть иначе. Так и происходит. Свойство человеческой памяти.

----------


## Irina

> Забыть и вспомнить чуть иначе


Скажем так - есть вещи которые не то что забыть не можешь, а вообще, со временем, от понимания того, что сделал - волосы дыбом встают.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Скажем так - есть вещи которые не то что забыть не можешь, а вообще, со временем, от понимания того, что сделал - волосы дыбом встают.


И все же "время лечит".

----------


## vova230

История не меняется, меняются учебники истории. И дерьмо остается дерьмом как-бы об этом не писали в учебнике.
А родители часто пытаются предостеречь детей от ошибок, но так, что в результате ломают им жизнь. Но это уже ошибки родителей, но никак не детей.

----------


## fIzdrin

есть вчера и от этого,нам не уйти,
где осталось не так,
где должно быть совсем по другому,
где хватило бы,глядя в глаза:*ну,прости*,
без скандалов и драк,
без измены и резать ножом по-живому.

есть и завтра,но это уже не ко мне,
хотя нет,
там поможет вчера,если,что разобраться,
там в ответ
на упреки *прости* я скажу не тебе,
и не стану по всем пустякам обижаться.

----------


## Banderlogen

> История не меняется, меняются учебники истории. И дерьмо остается дерьмом как-бы об этом не писали в учебнике.


История - повествование о событиях.
Постоянно изменяется.

Дерьмо сравинивается то с жесточайшей необходимостью, то с великим подвигом.

И еще у каждого она своя.

А как было "на самом деле" никто и не знает. А если и знает, то остальным не докажет.

----------


## Irina

Сегодня столкнулась с прошлым - встретила случайно свою первую любовь. Постояли, поулыбались и разошлись. Теперь сотовый разрывается, а я не знаю как себя вести чтобы не обидеть. Прошлое в очередной раз напомнило о себе...

----------


## Sanych

Почти как у меня) Только не первую, а самую большую)

----------


## Sanych

О, на форум приглашай. Будете тут встречатся)

----------


## BiZ111

Вообще никогда  Экономит время, т.к. истина так или иначе всплывёт, а ещё эти часы равновесия...

----------


## HARON

*В одну реку дважды не войти!*

----------


## BiZ111

> *В одну реку дважды не войти!*


Ты это белорусской сборной по футболу скажи 

С чистого листа начинал один раз. Очень долго думал, разрабатывал план действий, каждую деталь, каждый вариант и исход. Очень долго и тщательно. И всё получилось! Долгое время. Но...  Дальше только близким.

----------

